

20 bucks says Soylent is a viral marketing campaign - desult
http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/20/4448650/20-bucks-says-soylent-is-a-viral-marketing-campaign

======
DanBC
It is a remarkably effective buzz-generator, especially considering it does
nothing new that isn't being done (better) by other existing companies. It'd
be a great relief if it is a marketing gimmick for a movie. Maybe they should
give out samples for screenings?

But, if it's real, maybe they could go a step further? Why bother even
drinking it? Why not sell naso-gastric tubes with instructions for fitting?
Obviously lack of xray (to make sure it's going to your stomach to feed you,
and not to your lungs where you'll aspirate the food and die) is a problem,
but they appear to have ignored all the other problems.

------
huxley
[Face-palm]

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Make_Room!_Make_Room](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Make_Room!_Make_Room)!

It's actually not named after the movie, it's named after the artificial food
that appears in Harry Harrison's book "Make Room! Make Room!" (the movie is
extremely loosely based on the book). Steaks manufactured from soy bean and
lentil are called [in the book] Soylent.

Soy bean and lentil, not people.

~~~
danifankhauser
The article is referring to the movie, not the book.

~~~
huxley
Perhaps you misunderstood my point, the article is incorrectly referring to
the movie, the Soylent product has and continues to reference Soylent from the
book.

------
danifankhauser
well, what do you think? Crowdhoster is made by Crowdtilt which is also a YC
company, and PG never denied saying it was the "pivot of the century" so has
YC been in on it from the beginning?

